# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  MONEDAS A LA CARTA V1

## Moñiño

juegeteando con las monedas y las cartas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTYAV-ZdPPI

----------


## aRcElI0

Eres un buen mago, gracias por el aporte me encanto mucho como utilizas las cartas felicitaciones.
 :Wink1:

----------


## pabloss

Yo adoro vídeos de este tipo. Gracias, amigo!

----------

